# Soluble Fiber?



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,I'm new to this, only a couple of months, but I've been trying to read and understand as much as I can.My MD put me on probiotics and citrucel. I had been taking one pill per day, went to see him and he said I needed to take the powder.Well, the powder a higher dose than the one pill and it caused me tremendous stomach aches, so I stopped.Then I decided that I wasn't going to take anything expcet the probiotics...because I wasn't sure if the stomach "yuck" feeling was coming from my issues or the citrucel.I've been off for a week, and things are ok, but I need to increase the bulk of my stool and I wanted to do it as naturally as I can.Doesanyone have ANY suggestions?I guess I could call a nutritionist, but I knew that you guys would probably know more.I know that there has to be some foods very high in soluble fiber that I can start to eat to naturally bulk up my stool, but I can't find them anywhere!!!Thanks for your help,Jane


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

RicePasta and noodlesOatmealBarleyFresh white breads such as French or sourdough (NOT whole wheat or whole grain)*Rice cerealsFlour tortillasSoyQuinoaCorn mealPotatoesCarrotsYamsSweet potatoesTurnipsRutabagasParsnipsBeetsSquash and pumpkinsMushroomsChestnutsAvocados (though they do have some fat)BananasApplesauceMangoesPapayas (also digestive aids that relieve gas and indigestion)


----------



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you!!!Jane


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Please note the list of soluble fiber foods came from the ...com site, in the dietary section here ../diet/fiber1.asp


----------

